# Gaggia Classic Brass Dispersion Plates



## Charliej

Following recent thoughts in a thread on cleaning around the brew head on a Classic a few of us remarked on the way that Puly Caff and other machine cleaning detergents leave the aluminium of the dispersion plate black and discoloured, even backflushing can cause this, not to forget also the health concerns about aluminium. In the same thread the brass dispersion plates were discussed and the cost of them as well which was if I remember ~£25 plus VAT and carriage from normal sources. The supplier I have used for the Brasilia grinder burrs also stocks these and I can buy them at the wholesale price which works out to around £14 inc VAT plus delivery from me to you, the delivery fee for the burrs from my supplier is a fixed £9.90 so for around £16 or so delivered to you, depending on how many people want these.

All I am thinking at the moment is to just give me an indication of how many people would be interested in one of these (and or any other spares for a Classic or any other machine or grinder whilst I am putting an order in), and then in the New Year we can firm up numbers and costs and place an order.

For information I would not be making any money out of this , just covering costs of delivery and packaging etc.

Charlie


----------



## Flibster

Very interested.









Didn't know the brass one's fitted directly.


----------



## Dr Steve

Charlie,

Can you post a link to the previous discussion thread please.

Having just chiseled mine off I might well be interested as the remains are looking rather corroded. I would guess that like most metal on metal contacts an element of electrolysis happens too helping the pitting and crud on the way. Do they do brass allen key bolts too?


----------



## espressotechno

Braas bolts useless - stainless much better.....as used on all espresso machines


----------



## Charliej

Dr Steve said:


> Charlie,
> 
> Can you post a link to the previous discussion thread please.
> 
> Having just chiseled mine off I might well be interested as the remains are looking rather corroded. I would guess that like most metal on metal contacts an element of electrolysis happens too helping the pitting and crud on the way. Do they do brass allen key bolts too?


If I can remember the exact thread I will post a link, the aluminium dispersion plate always seems to end up looking fugly as when you chemical backflush them the cleaning solution can cause an electrical reaction between the small brass nut embedded in the middle of the plate and the aluminium of the plate itself, you can clean the plate up by holding it in a vice and carefully cleaning it up with a drill and wire brush attachment.

I always remove the shower screen and dispersion plate before chemical backflushing my Classic and I use Fairy Powerspray to clean the plate and Puly Caff to clean the screen and bolts as well as baskets and portafilters.

I won't be placing an order for any of the brass plates until mid January at the earliest once numbers have been confirmed and if there are any other bits and pieces anyone needs, I have to make an order of £60 at the very least anyway as they are a trade parts supplier not a retailer.


----------



## Kyle548

I'm in for this.


----------



## Charliej

Quick bumpety bump


----------



## Milanski

Put me down for one please.


----------



## Milanski

...now all we need to do is source a non-aluminium boiler!


----------



## ronsil

Can you put me down for one of these brass dispersion plates - thank you


----------



## Kyle548

FYI, Espresso services do these, but they are 30-40£ all in.


----------



## espressotechno

Don't quibble guys ! £14 +postage is a very good deal !!


----------



## Neill

Put me down for one. Thanks.


----------



## Charliej

Kyle548 said:


> FYI, Espresso services do these, but they are 30-40£ all in.


Kyle they will most likely buy them from the same source as me, unless they get them direct from Gaggia, but goes to show you how much markup there is on some stuff, I think the shower screens from thesame source are also crazy cheap like under £1 each


----------



## hugoread

Put me down for one please! Many thanks for sorting.


----------



## VTG

I'd be interested for one. Thanks for organising this.


----------



## Kyle548

Charliej said:


> Kyle they will most likely buy them from the same source as me, unless they get them direct from Gaggia, but goes to show you how much markup there is on some stuff, I think the shower screens from thesame source are also crazy cheap like under £1 each


Tell me about markup.

Vario SS burrs are 30£ direct from Baratza, 70£ from coffeehit.


----------



## Nijntje

I'm definitely interested with my family history of alzheimers


----------



## Charliej

Nijntje said:


> I'm definitely interested with my family history of alzheimers


Nij,

Just a quick note about Alzheimers/Dementia, it's not all created equally or down to the same causes, so in the big picture aluminium in an espresso machine isn't much of a worry, there are many many more critical issues that can affect it. My mother had to be sectioned earlier this year due to issues with her having dementia but refusing to be assessed, we had put most of it down to the problems she has had with a number of benign brain tumours over the years and the associated neurosurgery and radiotherapy, after a second opinion from a specialist earlier this year, it turned out that a lot of her issues were down to anticonvulsant medication she had to take following her 1st surgery in 1985, now she's off that her general mood is a lot better, another issue was blood pressure, and the specialist radiotherapy had affected a part of her brain that controls mood swings.

Anyway back to brass dispersion plates I'll get a thread up sometime in January after the Bah Humbug ! season is over and we can then firm up numbers and costs.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Nice idea Charlie. I'd be interested in one if these too if you can get the numbers.


----------



## Nijntje

Charliej said:


> Nij,
> 
> Just a quick note about Alzheimers/Dementia, it's not all created equally or down to the same causes, so in the big picture aluminium in an espresso machine isn't much of a worry, there are many many more critical issues that can affect it. My mother had to be sectioned earlier this year due to issues with her having dementia but refusing to be assessed, we had put most of it down to the problems she has had with a number of benign brain tumours over the years and the associated neurosurgery and radiotherapy, after a second opinion from a specialist earlier this year, it turned out that a lot of her issues were down to anticonvulsant medication she had to take following her 1st surgery in 1985, now she's off that her general mood is a lot better, another issue was blood pressure, and the specialist radiotherapy had affected a part of her brain that controls mood swings.
> 
> Anyway back to brass dispersion plates I'll get a thread up sometime in January after the Bah Humbug ! season is over and we can then firm up numbers and costs.


Good that you've seen an improvement. My nan is in a home with Alzheimer's and my dad is already having memory problems, mind you he played a lot of heavy contact sports which apparently increases you chance of dementia illnesses significantly!

Look forward to hearing more in January


----------



## Charliej

Thanks Nij, she's still in the care home for the foreseeable future, as the instant mood swings and consequent loss of control of that part of your brain that wants to scream out , "you utter fucking aresehole" e.g. at the impolite older couple that ram your ankle with the troller in Tesco hasn't got the connection with her mouth very reliably these days, and she never used to swear. It can be comical and you want laugh at times the same way you might if a toddler asked someone "why are you so fat" to a larger individual, but you have to stifle the urge.


----------



## Milanski

How are we doing on the brass dispersion plates group buy?

I'm keen to get one asap...


----------



## Charliej

Well as the site has been down until recently and I'm unwell nothing has progressed yet, I just need to get the burrs for the RR55 and RR45s sent out then I can start to sort the dispersion plates.


----------



## Milanski

Sorry to hear you're unwell Charlie.

Get better soon...

Shall I kick off a list raffle-stylee for those who are interested?


----------



## Iwwstriker

Do count me in on this too =D It's a Dispersion plate for gaggia classic, right?? But somehow the shower screen is still aluminium....but wait, it's shiny, so is it like stainless steel?? I don't know, can you guys update me?


----------



## marcuswar

Charlie,

As previously discussed you can count me in for a Dispersion plate (and a set of burrs for the RR55OD) in the next bulk buy. BTW, I tried sending you a PM earlier but your inbox is full.

Does your supplier also do parts for an ISOMAC Tea by any chance ? Specifically I want to rebuild the E61 valve so am looking for the brass pins and seals and possibly springs.


----------



## Charliej

I could be wrong here but I think that E61 service kits are pretty much all the same and relatively easy and cheap to source.

@Iwwstriker the shower screen I have on mine is plated brass and not aluminium.


----------



## Iwwstriker

Oooo, that's nice. So I am guessing a kinda bronze colour your shower screen looks like? Any idea how I can get that as well? A brass shower screen and together with your brass dispersion plate would be a perfect match for temperature stability. =D


----------



## coffeechap

the screen will be silver in colour...


----------



## Iwwstriker

Oooo, I have a silver one, does that indicate that I have a brass shower screen?


----------



## Milanski

Ok, so that there's less fishing around on old posts for Charlie to wade through I'm gonna start a list.

As with the raffles, copy and paste the latest form of the list and add your name to the bottom if you want a brass dispersion plate for your Gaggia Classic.

Thanks for taking this on Charlie...

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar


----------



## marcuswar

Charliej said:


> I could be wrong here but I think that E61 service kits are pretty much all the same and relatively easy and cheap to source.
> 
> @Iwwstriker the shower screen I have on mine is plated brass and not aluminium.


I thought so too but I'm sure I read somewhere that the pins themselves can vary slightly in length ? Maybe its something to do with all the slight variations (copies) of the E61 head. I think the TEA does have a "real" E61 i.e. it does have the pre infusion chamber and the small allen key bolt is on the riser not on the flying saucer section, so I guess they are standard? I'd take the risk on a standard kit if it was cheap (cheapest I'd seen here was about £20) hence the reason for asking.


----------



## Nijntje

I'll take 2 please;

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar

4. Nijntje x 2


----------



## andyt23

Yes please:

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23


----------



## Charliej

The supplier also do other parts as well, like the Rancilio wand, it would require the nuts swapping over but I could get those for about £15 plus carriage and I'm also looking at the price on Puly Caff, Puly Baby descaler and Cafiza.


----------



## ronsil

Can you add me to the list please

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. ronsil


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yes please:

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. Ronsil

7. Urban Bumpkin


----------



## VTG

I'll have 2 please, thank you.

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. Ronsil

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2


----------



## robti

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. Ronsil

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti

also be interested in the puly


----------



## Neill

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. Ronsil

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill


----------



## Flibster

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. Ronsil

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster


----------



## Jollybean

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. Ronsil

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. Jollybean


----------



## Milanski

Ok, reckon we're nearly there on this.

Anyone else that wants to replace their aluminium dispersion plates for a brass one on their Gaggia Classic please add your name to the list asap.

Charlie, are you good to put this order in soon (pending payments from everyone) or did you want to wait for more info on who wanted Puly Caff etc?


----------



## marcuswar

Just had two off forum friends ask me to get them one each as well so I'll be upping my order to 3









1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. Ronsil

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. Jollybean


----------



## Charliej

I'll give it another week or so I need to firm up prices on the Puly and Cafiza, don't forget the Silvia Wands I can get for ~£15 delivered. With the Puly and Cafiza I wouldn't know the postage costs until I had some packaged and ready to go and get it weighed at the post office.


----------



## Milanski

OK, I'm incommunicado for ten days so I'll check back in after that.


----------



## badger28

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. Ronsil

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Badger28 - silvia wand


----------



## ronsil

Can I up mine to two please:

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Badger28 - silvia wand

  Reply   Reply With Quote    Promote to Article


----------



## ronsil

Can I up mine to 2 please:

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker

 3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Badger28 - silvia wand

Thanks


----------



## Iwwstriker

Amending the List: I would like to have some Puly as well

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Badger28 - silvia wand

Thanks.


----------



## michaelg

Shall I put my name on this list for the bigger IMS baskets, Charlie or is there another thread that's more appropriate?

Thanks!


----------



## Charliej

Here is fine just stick which machine you have in brackets so I remember lol


----------



## michaelg

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Badger28 - silvia wand

14. IMS basket 18-22g size (like this)


----------



## Iwwstriker

Updated order list:

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler + IMS Basket and Shower Screen (for Gaggia Classic)

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Badger28 - silvia wand

14. IMS basket 18-22g size (like this)


----------



## andyt23

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler + IMS Basket and Shower Screen (for Gaggia Classic)

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Badger28 - silvia wand

14. IMS basket 18-22g size (like this)


----------



## Charliej

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens *NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC* to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Badger28 - silvia wand


----------



## Kyle548

Add me for a brass plate.

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Badger28 - silvia wand

14. Kyle 548


----------



## Charliej

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

*PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Badger28 - silvia wand

14. Kyle 548


----------



## peterh

A brass plate for me too please.

------------------------------

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

*PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Badger28 - silvia wand

14. Kyle 548

15. Peterh


----------



## Iwwstriker

@CharlieJ, can't get to you through pm. It's full. I have something on my mind to ask about.


----------



## badger28

peterh said:


> A brass plate for me too please.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.
> 
> *PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*
> 
> 1. Milanski
> 
> 2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler
> 
> 3. Marcuswar x 3
> 
> 4. Nijntje x 2
> 
> 5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand
> 
> 6. ronsil x 2
> 
> 7. Urban Bumpkin
> 
> 8. VTG x 2
> 
> 9. Robti & also be interested in the puly
> 
> 10.Neill
> 
> 11. Flibster
> 
> 12. JJollybean
> 
> 13. Kyle 548
> 
> 14. Peterh


Just pressed the buy button on a cherub, so have removed myself from this list. Hope this doesn't cause any issues!

Cheers.


----------



## Charliej

That's fine Badger as both the IMS baskets and screens and the Gaggia stuff are coming from the same place so we're well over the minimum order value, I'va also removed myself from my list too as I recently upgraded as well


----------



## MattRobbo45

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)


----------



## oracleoftruth

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.


----------



## CrystalSurfer

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.

17. CrystalSurfer

Yes, please.

Hope I'm not too late?!


----------



## Flibster

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.

17. CrystalSurfer

*added some descaler for myself*


----------



## Nimrod

Hi, I've been searching for a Brass Dispersion Plate (and a new shower plate), for my Gaggia Classic.

I can't get one anywhere, except the US but postage is dearer than the item!

Can I order one here? If possible is take a shower screen too? Doea the plate come with the bolts?

i appreciate there may be a reluctance to add me to the list, as Ive just registered, but happy to pay in advance etc to prove my honest intentions!!!


----------



## Charliej

Sure add yourself to the list, the brass plates are actually originally intended for the Gaggia commercial machines, but they do also fit a Classic. The stainless steel bolts that hold on the aluminium disc that comes with the Classic are all you need. I will check about the shower screen, but if my memory serves me correctly my supplier only sells them in packs of 5.

I will be sending payment details out in a couple of weeks times and then once everyone has paid I'll put the order in.


----------



## Nimrod

Thank you Charliej!

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod


----------



## NeilR

Thank you Charliej!

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please


----------



## Nijntje

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please


----------



## CrystalSurfer

To everyone,

since there are 19 different orders for CharlieJ to collate, that is going to take sometime and materials to post off separately surely!?

I know Charlie said he would do it at cost, but could I suggest that we all add at least a couple of quid to each of our orders to make it worth his while? I know I'm very appreciative and a little extra is not going to break the bank









What do people think?

Jules


----------



## rodabod

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

I'd be interested to measure the effects of brass vs. aluminium. It could be beneficial for the Classic which has a tendency to drop in temperature during pours, by haviong additional heat capacity in the dispersion block.


----------



## marcuswar

I certainly noticed an improvement in my shots on the Classic when I started leaving it on for 20mins to fully warm up before use. I can only assume having more thermal mass in the brew head will help stabalise temperatures further still


----------



## Nimrod

CrystalSurfer said:


> To everyone,
> 
> since there are 19 different orders for CharlieJ to collate, that is going to take sometime and materials to post off separately surely!?
> 
> I know Charlie said he would do it at cost, but could I suggest that we all add at least a couple of quid to each of our orders to make it worth his while? I know I'm very appreciative and a little extra is not going to break the bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do people think?
> 
> Jules


I'm happy to add a "tip" as a small gesture of appreciation.

Before I found this forum, I'd looked into buying a brass plate from the states, but the costs & postage was astronomical - and that's before HMRC gouge some import duties out of me!


----------



## rodabod

I made a series of measurements, and what you say above agrees with my findings. You also need to wait a little after each pour to let the boiler recover, ie. don't pour shots immediately back-to-back. I tended to always start pouring at the end of a temperature cycle which worked well.


----------



## rodabod

I think it would be wrong to not pay CharlieJ a service charge for doing this work, if it goes ahead.


----------



## oracleoftruth

I reckon a little extra for charliej is warranted.


----------



## marcuswar

rodabod said:


> I made a series of measurements, and what you say above agrees with my findings. You also need to wait a little after each pour to let the boiler recover, ie. don't pour shots immediately back-to-back. I tended to always start pouring at the end of a temperature cycle which worked well.


My surfing technique on the Classic was ;

1) turn on wait 20mins

2) remove portafilter and grind , tamp and prepare basket of coffee

2) Turn on pump and pull water through the head until the temp light goes out (this means the elements will start heating the water in the boiler) - use this water to preheat the cup.

3) Wait until the temp lights comes back on (i.e. brew thermostat turns off)

4) Put portafilter/basket in machine

5) Flick the STEAM switch and count to 15 seconds, this starts the elements heating again and increases the water temp above the standard brew temp to compensate for the fact that as soon as we start pulling a shot cold water will start entering the boiler and cooling down the water temperature. (you need to try different times and find what works best for your beans)

5) After 15 seconds turn off steam and flick the BREW switch.

The main complication with back to back shots is when you want to steam milk inbetween.


----------



## Kyle548

Just get a PID.

Life's too short.


----------



## unoll

Please can I order a brass dispersion plate, a rancilio wand. (Request for couple of baskets too on IMS thread)

******************************************************************************************

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

*PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand


----------



## marcuswar

Kyle548 said:


> Just get a PID.
> 
> Life's too short.


Yes I agree... prior to getting the ISOMAC I had started to install a PID on my old Gaggia Coffee Deluxe. The idea being that once I'd experimented on that I'd move it over to the Classic. You can pick a cheap PID + SSR + thermocouple up on eBay (form China) for about £20 delivered so its a no brainier really. From my initial experiments the PID worked really well, although you still have the issue of it being an average temperature throughout the shot as there's always some thermal lag because of the inrush of cold water when the brew switch is flicked. The next experiment would have been some form of preheat for the water. Only downside of the PID is the aesthetics of having the PID mounted externally on the coffee machine.


----------



## marcuswar

unoll said:


> Please can I order a brass dispersion plate, a rancilio wand. (Request for 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic) on IMS thread)
> 
> ******************************************************************************************
> 
> To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.
> 
> *PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*
> 
> 1. Milanski
> 
> 2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler
> 
> 3. Marcuswar x 3
> 
> 4. Nijntje x 2
> 
> 5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand
> 
> 6. ronsil x 2
> 
> 7. Urban Bumpkin
> 
> 8. VTG x 2
> 
> 9. Robti & also be interested in the puly
> 
> 10.Neill
> 
> 11. Flibster
> 
> 12. JJollybean
> 
> 13. Badger28 - silvia wand
> 
> 14. Kyle 548
> 
> 15. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand


Unoll.. did you copy an old post by mistake ? where did the last 5 entries disappear to.. I think you should be in position 21 ?



> 15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)
> 
> 16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.
> 
> 17. CrystalSurfer
> 
> 18. Nimrod
> 
> 19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please
> 
> 20. Rodabod (Roddy)


----------



## unoll

Thanks for pointing that out Marcus. post now edited and corrected. sorry for any confusion folks


----------



## urbanbumpkin

CrystalSurfer said:


> To everyone,
> 
> since there are 19 different orders for CharlieJ to collate, that is going to take sometime and materials to post off separately surely!?
> 
> I know Charlie said he would do it at cost, but could I suggest that we all add at least a couple of quid to each of our orders to make it worth his while? I know I'm very appreciative and a little extra is not going to break the bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do people think?
> 
> Jules


I'm happy to add a bit extra as it's turned into a monster order. Nice one Charlie BTW, another great example of the genuine good nature with the forum.

Is the last copy of the list correct?


----------



## peterh

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is the last copy of the list correct?


Unoll's revised version looks to be okay. I wasn't in his original post (quoted by Marcus), but have been reinstated at no 14 

@CrystalSurfer - I'm only a newcomer, but I'm more than happy to pay something over the asking price as a token towards the effort and organisation behind the group buy.


----------



## Charliej

Ok guys the last date for adding to the list or amending your order will be Friday January 31st. If there is anything else at all that you need such as burrs for grinders etc please pm with your requests


----------



## jbg

Hi, I'd like to order a *brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand please.*

*
*I've no idea how we sort out the money so please let me know and thanks for doing this it's much appreciated.

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia Brass Dispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

*PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*



*
1. Milanski*

*
2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler *

*
3. Marcuswar x 3*

*
4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1*

*
5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand*

*
6. ronsil x 2*

*
7. Urban Bumpkin*

*
8. VTG x 2*

*
9. Robti & also be interested in the puly*

*
10.Neill*

*
11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler*

*
12. JJollybean*

*
13. Kyle 548*

*
14. Peterh*

*
15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)*

*
16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.*

*
17. CrystalSurfer*

*
18. Nimrod*

*
19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please*

*
20. Rodabod (Roddy)*

*
21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand*

*
22. jbg- ** brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)*


----------



## Charliej

I will be sending out a pm after the closing date with payment details, but basically will be bank transfer, my preferred option, or paypal friends and family gift payments.


----------



## Pompeyexile

A dispersion plate for me too thanks.

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

*PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*



*
1. Milanski*

*
2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler *

*
3. Marcuswar x 3*

*
4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1*

*
5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand*

*
6. ronsil x 2*

*
7. Urban Bumpkin*

*
8. VTG x 2*

*
9. Robti & also be interested in the puly*

*
10.Neill*

*
11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler*

*
12. JJollybean*

*
13. Kyle 548*

*
14. Peterh*

*
15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)*

*
16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.*

*
17. CrystalSurfer*

*
18. Nimrod*

*
19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please*

*
20. Rodabod (Roddy)*

*
21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand*

*
22. jbg- ** brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)*

*
23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please*


----------



## robti

A dispersion plate for me too thanks.

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & 1x900g puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please


----------



## CletePurcel

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

*PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*



*
1. Milanski*

*
2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler *

*
3. Marcuswar x 3*

*
4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1*

*
5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand*

*
6. ronsil x 2*

*
7. Urban Bumpkin*

*
8. VTG x 2*

*
9. Robti & also be interested in the puly*

*
10.Neill*

*
11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler*

*
12. JJollybean*

*
13. Kyle 548*

*
14. Peterh*

*
15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)*

*
16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand for me too please.*

*
17. CrystalSurfer*

*
18. Nimrod*

*
19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please*

*
20. Rodabod (Roddy)*

*
21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand*

*
22. jbg- ** brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)*

*
23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please*

*24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please*


----------



## oracleoftruth

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand and descaler for me too please. Thanks!

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please


----------



## Drc

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand and descaler for me too please. Thanks!

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)


----------



## steveop

Could I get a Silvia wand please? Thanks for doing this.

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand and descaler for me too please. Thanks!

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)


----------



## Graeme

*Just a silvia wand for me please*

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand and descaler for me too please. Thanks!

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)

26. Graeme - Silvia wand only


----------



## irishcoffee42

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand and descaler for me too please. Thanks!

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)

26. Graeme - Silvia wand only

27. irishcoffee42 - brass dispersion plate, Silvia Wand, Puly Caff 900g (for Gaggia Classic)


----------



## moley

Brass dispersion plate please...

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand and descaler for me too please. Thanks!

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)

26. Graeme - Silvia wand only

27. irishcoffee42 - brass dispersion plate, Silvia Wand, Puly Caff 900g (for Gaggia Classic)

28. moley - brass dispersion plate


----------



## steveop

Oops, forgot to add myself to list above. Charliej as per our PM conversation one Rancilio wand please.

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - just the rancilio wand and descaler for me too please. Thanks!

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)

26. Graeme - Silvia wand only

27. irishcoffee42 - brass dispersion plate, Silvia Wand, Puly Caff 900g (for Gaggia Classic)

28. moley - brass dispersion plate

29. Steveop - just Silvia wand please


----------



## oracleoftruth

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - Brass plate and the rancilio wand for me too please. Thanks

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)

26. Graeme - Silvia wand only

27. irishcoffee42 - brass dispersion plate, Silvia Wand, Puly Caff 900g (for Gaggia Classic)

28. moley - brass dispersion plate

29. Steveop - just Silvia wand please


----------



## Kyle548

When is this happening?


----------



## oracleoftruth

Think it is next couple of days:



> "Ok guys the last date for adding to the list or amending your order will be Friday January 31st. If there is anything else at all that you need such as burrs for grinders etc please pm with your requests"


If you are on the list you will get a PM.

Oracle


----------



## Charliej

The order will go in as soon as I get my new log in details from the Italian head office as they have no facility to retrieve your password automatically. I should get the stuff next day once the order goes in. I then need to get some stuff packaged up to get accurate p&p charges sorted at the post office. You'll then get a pm with payment details and the stuff you have ordered listed along with money due.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cheers Charlie


----------



## peterh

Thanks for the update.


----------



## oracleoftruth

Thanks Charlie


----------



## vexorg

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - Brass plate and the rancilio wand for me too please. Thanks

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)

26. Graeme - Silvia wand only

27. irishcoffee42 - brass dispersion plate, Silvia Wand, Puly Caff 900g (for Gaggia Classic)

28. moley - brass dispersion plate

29. Steveop - just Silvia wand please

30. Vexorg - Brass dispersion plate and Silvia Wand (in addition to the IMS Baskets) (if I am not too late)


----------



## Charliej

*Orders may be placed up until midnight GMT on Friday Feb 7th i.e. tomorrow.*

Once I have sorted out who wants what I will put the order in and hopefully I should receive the goods on Tuesday of next week if ordered on Monday. Once that has happened I need to get a few packages weight to get accurate postage costs worked out and also I need to buy enough packaging materials. You will then receive a pm with a summary of your order and payment details. I will update via a thread when goods have been posted after payment has been received.


----------



## Iwwstriker

Just an update to add in a set of Urnex Grindz, whichever number of packs it comes with.

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler + Urnex Grindz

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - Brass plate and the rancilio wand for me too please. Thanks

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)

26. Graeme - Silvia wand only

27. irishcoffee42 - brass dispersion plate, Silvia Wand, Puly Caff 900g (for Gaggia Classic)

28. moley - brass dispersion plate

29. Steveop - just Silvia wand please

30. Vexorg - Brass dispersion plate and Silvia Wand (in addition to the IMS Baskets) (if I am not too late)


----------



## ronsil

Iwwstriker said:


> Just an update to add in 1 x Urnex Grindz,
> 
> To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.
> 
> PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST
> 
> 1. Milanski
> 
> 2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler + Urnex Grindz
> 
> 3. Marcuswar x 3
> 
> 4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1
> 
> 5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand
> 
> 6. ronsil x 2, 1 x Urnex Grindz
> 
> 7. Urban Bumpkin
> 
> 8. VTG x 2
> 
> 9. Robti & also be interested in the puly
> 
> 10.Neill
> 
> 11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler
> 
> 12. JJollybean
> 
> 13. Kyle 548
> 
> 14. Peterh
> 
> 15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)
> 
> 16. Oracleoftruth - Brass plate and the rancilio wand for me too please. Thanks
> 
> 17. CrystalSurfer
> 
> 18. Nimrod
> 
> 19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please
> 
> 20. Rodabod (Roddy)
> 
> 21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand
> 
> 22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)
> 
> 23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please
> 
> 24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please
> 
> 25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)
> 
> 26. Graeme - Silvia wand only
> 
> 27. irishcoffee42 - brass dispersion plate, Silvia Wand, Puly Caff 900g (for Gaggia Classic)
> 
> 28. moley - brass dispersion plate
> 
> 29. Steveop - just Silvia wand please
> 
> 30. Vexorg - Brass dispersion plate and Silvia Wand (in addition to the IMS Baskets) (if I am not too late)


Just added 1 x Grindtz, Many thanks


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile

Just an update to add in a set of Urnex Grindz, whichever number of packs it comes with.

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler + Urnex Grindz

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - Brass plate and the rancilio wand for me too please. Thanks

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)

26. Graeme - Silvia wand only

27. irishcoffee42 - brass dispersion plate, Silvia Wand, Puly Caff 900g (for Gaggia Classic)

28. moley - brass dispersion plate

29. Steveop - just Silvia wand please

30. Vexorg - Brass dispersion plate and Silvia Wand (in addition to the IMS Baskets) (if I am not too late)

31. Kiwibeanaphile - brass dispersion plate, Silvia wand, Single basket, and double basket.


----------



## drude

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler + Urnex Grindz

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - Brass plate and the rancilio wand for me too please. Thanks

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)

26. Graeme - Silvia wand only

27. irishcoffee42 - brass dispersion plate, Silvia Wand, Puly Caff 900g (for Gaggia Classic)

28. moley - brass dispersion plate

29. Steveop - just Silvia wand please

30. Vexorg - Brass dispersion plate and Silvia Wand (in addition to the IMS Baskets) (if I am not too late)

31. Kiwibeanaphile - brass dispersion plate, Silvia wand, Single basket, and double basket.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Can I just check something?

Last weekend I started to try and set my grinder and pull my first shots using Rave signature. However before I did as my Gaggia Classic is five or six years old I backflushed it, then took out the old filter holder gasket whihc was a bit dry and crusty and repaces it with a new one. I also took off the shower plate holder which was black and looked like made of ?.....iron? Whatever it was I tried cleaning it soaking it in Puly cleaner scrubbing it with a wire brush but it stayed a grey colour and left black (a bit like shoe polish stain) on my fingers and on the towel I dried it with (Caroline wasn't happy!). Anyway I replaced it as I didn't have another.

Is that plate the same thing as the brass dispersion plate I have ordered here and if so am I right in thinking this original on my machine definately isn't made of Brass, and could that effect the taste of my shot?

Just asking loik!


----------



## marcuswar

I think what you're describing is the shower plate, a disc with lots of holes in it held on with a single screw. If so this isn't the same thing as the brass dispersion plate. The dispersion plate is the block behind the shower plate held on with two allen bolts i.e. its the thing that the shower plate screws onto. I seem to remember the shower plate was just steel and the standard dispersion plate was aluminium.

after re-reading you're post I think you ARE describing the dispersion plate.. sorry my bad.

The aluminium ones do corrode and go black and "distressed" quite easily, although I don't think it really effects the taste of the coffee. The main benefit of the brass ones will be better temperature stability as brass will provide a much better thermal block than the aluminium ones.


----------



## carper2k

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler + Urnex Grindz

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - Brass plate and the rancilio wand for me too please. Thanks

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)

26. Graeme - Silvia wand only

27. irishcoffee42 - brass dispersion plate, Silvia Wand, Puly Caff 900g (for Gaggia Classic)

28. moley - brass dispersion plate

29. Steveop - just Silvia wand please

30. Vexorg - Brass dispersion plate and Silvia Wand (in addition to the IMS Baskets) (if I am not too late)

31. Kiwibeanaphile - brass dispersion plate, Silvia wand, Single basket, and double basket.

32.carper2k - brass dispersion plate please for a classic


----------



## Pompeyexile

Thanks Marcus I thought it might be the same thing but just wasn't sure. I didn't realise it was made of aluminium but glad I'm getting the brass one as that coupled with my PID should help me on the way to successful shots.

Must admit I'm not happy with the black stuff coming off when it gets wet I can't imagine it would be very good for you, so I'll be a lot happier when I get the brass one.


----------



## Charliej

The aluminium ones do go black when soaked in a specialist coffee machine cleaner, it sets up an electrolytic reaction between the brass nut embedded in the middle of the dispersion plate and the aluminium of the plate itself, hence the blackening you discovered, which goes everywhere if you're not careful. To get rid of this effect it needs a bloody good scrub with a wire brush or a Brillo pad or a wire brush and a drill. I found that Fairy Powerspray was every bit as effective at cleaning the plate, but didn't turn it black.


----------



## vexorg

To clarify things here are the prices Gaggia BrassDispersion Plate £16 inc carriage, Rancilio Wand ( these will require removing the nut on your classic to use with the new wand) £15 + carriage , Puly Caff or Cafiza 900g £6 + Carriage, Puly Baby Descaler box of 10 sachets £5 plus carriage. Please add any IMS filters or screens NB.THERE IS NO IMS SHOWER SCREEN TO FIT THE GAGGIA CLASSIC to the list in the IMS thread. Pm me with enquiries about other parts or grinder burrs for a price.

PLEASE COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. Milanski

2. Iwwstriker + Puly Baby descaler + Urnex Grindz

3. Marcuswar x 3

4. Nijntje x 2 plus wand x 1

5. andyt23 plus a silvia wand

6. ronsil x 2

7. Urban Bumpkin

8. VTG x 2

9. Robti & also be interested in the puly

10.Neill

11. Flibster + Puly Baby Descaler

12. JJollybean

13. Kyle 548

14. Peterh

15. MattRobbo45 - just a rancilio wand for me please (for gaggia classic)

16. Oracleoftruth - Brass plate and the rancilio wand for me too please. Thanks

17. CrystalSurfer

18. Nimrod

19. NeilR - plate + Rancilio wand + descaler sachets please

20. Rodabod (Roddy)

21. unoll - brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand

22. jbg- brass dispersion plate & Silvia wand (for Gaggia Classic)

23. Pompeyexile - brass dispersion plate & descaler sachets please

24. CletePurcel - just a Silvia wand for Classic for me please

25. Drc - 1 * brass dispersion plate and 1 & silvia wand please (have also ordered IMS baskets on the other thread)

26. Graeme - Silvia wand only

27. irishcoffee42 - brass dispersion plate, Silvia Wand, Puly Caff 900g (for Gaggia Classic)

28. moley - brass dispersion plate

29. Steveop - just Silvia wand please

30. Vexorg - Brass dispersion plate and Silvia Wand and Urnex Grindz (in addition to the IMS Baskets)

31. Kiwibeanaphile - brass dispersion plate, Silvia wand, Single basket, and double basket.

32.carper2k - brass dispersion plate please for a classic

Added Grindz to my Order - V.


----------



## Charliej

OK folks another 30 minutes to go and after that no more orders please. I'll be adding up numbers and placing the order over the weekend and you'll get a pm with payment details in the next few days, it will be payment via bank transfer as that's how I have to pay the supplier so it's easier for me than messing about transferring money out of Paypal, which they always drag their heels over. I should get the stuff by Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll have to get some stuff packaged up and weighed for an accurate cost. I'll try to post stuff in batches rather than 1 item at a time as I get payment so I hope to get the 1st lot of stuff posted out on Friday the 14th for those who have paid me by then and thereafter will post every 2-3 days.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charlie has requested this thread be closed.


----------

